# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كيف اقوي مراقبة الله في نفسي ؟

## منبع الخير

يمكنك أن تقوي مراقبة الله في نفسك عبر أمور منها:
1 – تدبر القرآن.
2 – طلب العلم.
3 – الاستمرار على فعل الطاعات وعمل اليوم والليلة، ومنها:
أ – المحافظة على الرواتب والنوافل.
ب – قيام الليل.
جـ - ركعتي الضحى.
4 – ذكر الله بجميع أنواعه المطلق والمقيد .
5 – الصيام.
6 – لزوم بيوت الله والجلوس فيها وانتظار الصلاة إلى الصلاة.
7 – زيارة القبور لتهذيب النفوس وتحصيل الأجور. "زوروا القبور فإنها تذكركم الآخرة".

8 – حضور الجنائز.
ويلاحظ في ذلك أمور:
أ – الاستمرار، وقليل دائم خيرٌ من كثير منقطع، فأحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل وما السيل إلا اجتماع النقط.
ب – عدم إملال النفس والقصد القصد تبلغو.
جـ - المجاهدة، والمجاهدة تحتاج إلى مجاهدة وهي توفيق "وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ" (العنكبوت:69)، وجاهد على الغصن الذي لا تستطيعه.

9 – محاسبة النفس والخلوة بها ومعاتبتها بين الفينة والأخرى:
فذلك أكمل لتزكيتها والسمو بها في معارج الخير والفضيلة والنور، وكما قال ميمون بن مهران: ساعة لا ينبغي أن يغفل العبد عنها ساعة محاسبة ومعاتبة، حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوها قبل أن توزنوا وتزينوا للعرض الأكبر على الله.
قال ابن القيم: وهلاك النفس من إهمال محاسبتها ومن موافقتها واتباع هواها.

10 – مجالسة العلماء وأهل الصلاح والتقى والبعد عن الكسالى والبطالين:
وخالط إذا خالطت كل موفق من العلماء أهل التقى والتعبد
وإياك والهماز إن قمتَ عنه والبذي فإن المرء بالمرء يقتدي
ولا تصحب الحمقى فذو الجهل إن يُدِم صلاحاً لأمر يا أخا الحزم يُفسِد
وقيل:
فصاحِبْ تقياً عالماً تنتفع به فصحبة أهل الخير ترجى وتطلب

11 – التفكر في خلق الله واستشعار عظمة الله:
وأنه لا يغيب عنه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء، بل يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون وهو العليم بمكنونات الصدور _سبحانه وبحمده_ فإذا استشعر العبد أن الله مطلع عليه حيثما كان بل يعلم ما يدور ويخالج صدره حينها يستحي من الله فيخافه ويجله.
وإذا خلوت بريبـة في ظلمـة والنفس داعية إلى الطغيان
فاستحي من نظر الإله وقل لها إن الذي خلق الظلام يراني
اللهم ارزقنا خشيتك ومراقبتك في السر والعلن.

12 – قراءة سير السلف الصالح أهل العلم والإيمان والصلاح والتقى:
والنظر في أحوالهم وخوفهم ووجلهم من الله، أصحاب العزائم القوية والإرادات الصادقة "لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ" (يوسف: من الآية111)، حينها تتحرك المشاعر والأحاسيس وتسمو النفوس للعمل بما يرضي الملك القدوس فيكون من الركب السائر إلى الله.
جعلني الله وإياكم منهم وجمعنا بهم في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر.
إذا أعجبتك خصال امرئ فكنه يكن منك ما يعجبك
فليس على الجود والمكرمات إذا جئتها حاجب يحجبك
"وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقاً ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ عَلِيماً" (النساء:69، 70).

13 – محبة الله ورجاؤه:
المنزلة التي تنافس فيها المتنافسون وإليها شخص العاملون وعليها تفانى المحبون وبدَوح نسيمها تدوح العابدون فهي قوت القلوب وغذاء الأرواح وقرة العيون، فهي الحياة ومن حُرمها عُدَّ من الأموات وهي النور ومن فقدها فهو بحار الظلمات، الشفاء من جميع الأسقام، اللذة التي من لم يظفر بها فعيشه هموم وآلام.
تالله لقد أذهب أهلها بشرف الدنيا والآخرة، تالله لقد سبق القوم السعاةَ وهم على ظهور الفرش نائمون وقد تقدموا الركب بمراحل وهم في سيرهم واقفون.
سئل الجنيد : عن محبة رب العالمين فأطرق رأسه ودمعت عيناه ثم قال عبد ذاهب عن نفسه متصل بذكر ربه قائم بأداء حقوقه، ناظر إليه بقلبه، أحرقت قلبُه، عظمته و هيبتِه فإن تكلم فبالله وإن نطق فعن الله وإن تحرك أو سكن فبأمر الله فهو بالله ولله ومع الله فبكى القوم وأجهشوا بالبكاء، وقالوا: ما على هذا مزيد، ومن سكنت محبة الله قلبه استحى من الله أن ينظر إليه في مكان لا يرضاه. رزقنا الله وإياكم محبته.

14 – إدامة النظر والتأمل في أسماء الله وصفاته:
فالوقوف مع اسمين من أسماء الله وهما السميع البصير
السميع الذي يسمع المناجاة وهو السميع القريب وهو السميع العليم فلا يفوته ولا يخفى عليه شيء من أفعال العباد، فهو المطلع على السرائر وهو العليم بذات الصدور "مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ نَجْوَى ثَلاثَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلا خَمْسَةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلا أَدْنَى مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْثَرَ إِلَّا هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُوا ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا عَمِلُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ" (المجادلة: من الآية7).
تقول عائشة _رضي الله عنها_: تبارك الذي وسع سمعه كل شيء إني لأسمع كلام خولة بنت ثعلبة ويخفى علي بعضه وهي تشتكي زوجها إلى رسول الله، وهي تقول: يا رسول الله أكل شبابي ونثرت له بطني حتى إذا كبر سني وانقطع ولدي ظاهر مني اللهم إني أشكو إليك قالت: فما برحت حتى نزل جبريل بهذه الآيات "قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ" (المجادلة:1).
ومتى آمن الناس بذلك واستشعروه فإن أحوالهم تتغير وتتبدل.
وهو البصير _سبحانه_ لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالهم يبصر كل شيء وإن دَق وصغر يبصر دبيب النملة السوداء في الليلة الظلماء على الصخرة الصماء ويبصر ما تحت الأرضين السبع كما يبصر ما فوق السماوات السبع.
وهو البصير يرى دبيب النملة السوداء تحت الصخر والصوِّوان ويرى مجاري القوت في أعضائها ويرى عروق بياضها بعيان ويرى خيانات العيون بلحظها ويرى كذلك تقلب الأجفان ومن علم أن ربه مطلع عليه استحى أن يراه على معصية أو فيما لا يحب.

15 – الدعاء:
سلاح المؤمن وهو الصلة بين العبد وربه، هو السبب إذا انقطعت الأسباب والباب إذا أغلقت الأبواب هو الحبل المتين والسلاح المبين "وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ" (البقرة: من الآية186)، فليسأل العبدُ ربَّه وليتضرع إليه ليلاً ونهاراً بلسان صادق وقلب خاشع بأن يرزقه خشيته ومراقبته في السر والعلن.

اللهم ارزقنا خشيتك في السر والعلن.
                           (والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته )

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك منبعا دفّاقا للخير .

----------


## الأحمدى عثمان الهوارى

باركك الرحمن ... فقد أفدتنا بما نحن فى حاجة إليه...
جزاكم الله خيراً..

----------


## منبع الخير

اللهم آمين نسأل الله ان يرزقنا مراقبته لأن من حُرم مراقبة الله فقد حُرم ...
بارك الله لكم في ردودكم المحفزه على فعل الخير..

----------


## بشير محمود سليمان

أحسن الله إليكم على هذه الفوائد النيرة

----------


## باحث أكاديمي

أسأل الله أن يوفقك للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح 

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .

----------


## منبع الخير

احبابي اسأل الله ان يجعلنا نعمل بمانقول وان يستخدمنا في الخير بمايحب ويرضى..
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الردود المحفزه للخير ..
بارك الله فيكم00

----------


## ابن زولاق

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير

----------

